
Ask HN: Certifications you reccomend for software engineers? - casper345
Software engineering is very broad but do yo rec (like AWS certification) that you felt is valuable in your personal growth&#x2F;career? This is ignoring academic degrees.
======
bovermyer
No. Certifications do not improve my value (whether real or perceived) in my
particular niche of software engineering.

------
jki275
None.

